# Mot de passe de Mail perdu, comment le réinitialiser ???



## latetatoto (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai perdu le mot de passe de mon compte mail, et si je peux ouvrir l'application, je ne peux plus l'utiliser car elle me le demande avec insistance. Je cherche à réinitialiser le mot de passe de mon compte mail afin d'utiliser l'appli et de pouvoir aussi y connecter d'autres adresses mail dont j'ai besoin.
Comment faire ?... 

(Suite à un détestable cambriolage, j'utilise aujourd'hui un PowerBook G4 15"qui fonctionne sur Tiger 10.4.11)


----------

